# almost typed the "T" word



## CGC4200 (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to support a pen full of beagles year round to hunt cottontails &
swamp rabbits 2 months out of the year, have a plan for gums downloaded
from MO Dept. of Conservation, it looks like it is legal in my state now.
My dad made the gums I used in my early teens, learned jacklighting on my own
with friends, he had done it earlier with his friends.


----------

